# Apple not creating antivirus software for iPhone?



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

OK this is interesting. 

I am reading IT Pro, and it says here that no antivirus vendors can create antivirus software for the iPhone. 

Also that Apple wont create the software either as it believes there arent any viruses that can infect the iPhone. 

Why is this? I mean wouldnt you buy a phone knowing it had a decent antivirus?


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Better yet how can they be so sure that no virus can infect the iPhone? I should think it should have some kind of anti-virus considering you access your email and can do web browsing on it, that statement is actually enticing someone to find a way to get a virus that works on it is'nt it?


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

It is. I mean who ISNT going to find one for it. think abt it this way. it runs on an OS, so its like any pc you have at home or at work. it runs the exact same risks, just maybe at a smaller scale.


----------

